# switching my sound card to full duplex



## cmfolk (Dec 23, 2008)

I am trying to route my microphone directly to my pc speakers for karaoke. I read another posting that suggested to change the setting of the sound card to full duplex but I am unsure how to do that. I am working with windows XP. Can you help please.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi cmfolk, and welcome to TSG.

You may first want to see if your card supports full duplex:

Game Voice: How to Determine if Your Sound Card Is a Full-Duplex Sound Card
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/273883


----------



## cmfolk (Dec 23, 2008)

I followed the step and if I did it right then I do have a sound card the has full duplex capability there was an option to turn on full duplex mode but the mic will still not work for karaoke. Any suggestions?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have never used or even experimented with any kind of Karaoke software.

Have you looked at your "Sounds and Audio Devices" Windows control panel? If there is an advanced volume or mixer control options panel, see if the mic input is muted or has the level turned down.


----------



## cmfolk (Dec 23, 2008)

No it;s not muted or turned down, and still it doesn't work


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Can you use the microphone OK with the sound recorder that comes with Windows XP or any other application. This will make sure that there are no problems with the microphone itself or its wiring.

Am I safe to assume that you are using a dedicated microphone jack on the computer for the input?


----------



## cmfolk (Dec 23, 2008)

I have tryed using the microphone with the recorder and it works, but it will not work for real time playback. 
The microphone is not in the dedicated microphone jack as it is a usb microphone.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Time for me ti ste aside to see if someone else here can help. I have also never worked with a USB based microphone.


----------

